# Stabilising whipped cream



## Harry Batten (Jun 6, 2018)

I’ve got an order for a wedding cake with a whipped cream filling, I’ve had no problem stabilising whipped cream with gelatine in the past, but since this needs to be vegetarian I’m looking for an alternative. I have agar and use it for some things, but not used it in whipped cream tho so any advice on how to incorporate would be appreciated.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There is whipped cream stabilizer, the liquid kind. It works very well.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

If you can find “kappa” it stabilizes cream beautifully. It’s made from carrageenan. I actually like to use it for all my whipped cream applications. It takes time to heat it and then set up completely before you whip it. 

Oh wow they have it on amazon! Let me know if you do that and I’ll give you a ratio.


----------



## Harry Batten (Jun 6, 2018)

harpua said:


> If you can find "kappa" it stabilizes cream beautifully. It's made from carrageenan. I actually like to use it for all my whipped cream applications. It takes time to heat it and then set up completely before you whip it.
> 
> Oh wow they have it on amazon! Let me know if you do that and I'll give you a ratio.


Perfect, thank you - I can get that. What ratios do you use?

And so, mix it into the cream, heat it up, let it cool then whisk it? What cream are you using?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Harry Batten said:


> Perfect, thank you - I can get that. What ratios do you use?
> 
> And so, mix it into the cream, heat it up, let it cool then whisk it? What cream are you using?


2 qts heavy whipping cream
315g granulated sugar
2 g kappa

Mix the everything in a pot and heat until 85 Celsius. Pour into a container and let it chill overnight undisturbed. The next day you can put it in your mixer and whip it pretty stiff.

Since you're doing a cake filling I would probably add 1-2 more grams of kappa.

The texture is so creamy and buttery. I add vanilla beans when I'm heating it. If you can, try a small test batch to see which amount of kappa works.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

harpua said:


> 2 qts heavy whipping cream
> 315g granulated sugar
> 2 g kappa
> 
> ...


Oh, be sure to whisk it pretty good in the beginning.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

@harpua, "Whisk it pretty good in the beginning," means what? Whisk it before heating? Right after heating?


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

drirene said:


> @harpua, "Whisk it pretty good in the beginning," means what? Whisk it before heating? Right after heating?


Before heating while the cream is cold to disperse the kappa.

I also just did a little searching and the internet says to add the sugar after the kappa is fully hydrated. I always add it at the same time and had no issues.


----------



## Harry Batten (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for your help harpua. 

I’m currently experimenting with a mascarpone/ whipped cream blend at 1:2 ratio and it’s showing promising results, will try the kappa next.


----------

